# Dish dual hd receiver



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

Does Dish have any plans for a dual hd receiver (receiver with two hd tuners)?

Seems like it would be easy to make a tuner with two HD receivers.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

If you want a receiver that can record 2 HD programs at the same time, and of Dish's HD DVR's fits the bill. If you mean being able to watch HD in two rooms at the same time, the Hopper has 3 tuners capable of HD and a Joey gives access to those in HD at a second location.

The reason dish doesn't make a receiver that does two in HD with the second location over coax is because the broadcast companies would throw major fits if the second tv in HD was using ATSC because it can't be protected with HDCP. At one time dish did have an HD receiver with an ATSC output (well, a module that gave it one), but said fits were thrown and it was shelved.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Many of us predict the only receivers from Dish you will see besides the Hopper are what they have now. And those won't be around forever, though not going anywhere soon. The Hopper and it's incarnations are the future of Dish. So if you want two rooms in HD each with different programming the Hopper is the solution. If you just want HD in two rooms without different programming that can be done with any HD receiver.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cjamarik said:


> Does Dish have any plans for a dual hd receiver (receiver with two hd tuners)?
> 
> Seems like it would be easy to make a tuner with two HD receivers.


Not sure I understand your question.

All of Dish's dual-tuner receivers have two HD satellite tuners. some also have 2 OTA HD tuners with add-on modules (722K, 922).

The Hopper has 3 HD satellite tuners.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not sure I understand your question.
> 
> All of Dish's dual-tuner receivers have two HD satellite tuners. some also have 2 OTA HD tuners with add-on modules (722K, 922).
> 
> The Hopper has 3 HD satellite tuners.


Ummm

I could be wrong, but doesn't the 222k receiver broadcast only SD on tv 2? Or are you saying it has 2 hd tuners but the tuner for tv 2 can only be watched in SD?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

HD program is downrezzed to sd on tv2 on the 222, yes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> Ummm
> 
> I could be wrong, but doesn't the 222k receiver broadcast only SD on tv 2? Or are you saying it has 2 hd tuners but the tuner for tv 2 can only be watched in SD?


Don't confuse tuners with outputs.

Some Dish receivers only have one HD output... and typically the output intended for the second room is SD-only.

But the question was about having two HD tuners... and the receiver you note had HD tuners whether or not you are viewing the output from the SD output or not.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Don't confuse tuners with outputs.
> 
> Some Dish receivers only have one HD output... and typically the output intended for the second room is SD-only.
> 
> But the question was about having two HD tuners... and the receiver you note had HD tuners whether or not you are viewing the output from the SD output or not.


OK. the "output" would be either hdmi, component, composite, or coax, correct?
So if the 222k has only 1 hdmi, [ which goes to tv 1] tv 2 has to be connected by one of the other connections,[outputs] correct? Can any of the other outputs listed conduct HD? Perhaps component,{ but there isn't one long enough to reach my second TV.}


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, only component output has HD beside HDMI, but remember it's the same TV1 output - same as HDMI, analog mirror


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Both HDMI and component are tv1 outputs, you can connect both to different tv's but both will be viewing the same program.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

echo... echo ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

And the larger point here... is that the tuners are still HD tuners.

The TV2 output may be SD only... but the tuner is still an HD tuner and recordings of an HD channel are still HD recordings even if you watch them on a TV2 SD output.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tuner is indifferent part regarding SD/HD. 

You can't classify it as SD/HD, it receive whole mux with data/video/audio compressed; 

source could be sub-SD (352x480, 480x480, etc), SD (720x480), HD-Lite (1280x1080 or 1440x1080), HD (1280x720p, 1920x1080i) and video compression MPEG-2/MPEG-4 (H.264, VC-1), audio MPEG-1, AC-3, etc.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

puckwithahalo said:


> If you want a receiver that can record 2 HD programs at the same time, and of Dish's HD DVR's fits the bill. If you mean being able to watch HD in two rooms at the same time, the Hopper has 3 tuners capable of HD and a Joey gives access to those in HD at a second location.
> 
> The reason dish doesn't make a receiver that does two in HD with the second location over coax is because the broadcast companies would throw major fits if the second tv in HD was using ATSC because it can't be protected with HDCP. At one time dish did have an HD receiver with an ATSC output (well, a module that gave it one), but said fits were thrown and it was shelved.


puck,

what model receiver was that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Tuner is indifferent part regarding SD/HD.
> 
> You can't classify it as SD/HD, it receive whole mux with data/video/audio compressed;
> 
> source could be sub-SD (352x480, 480x480, etc), SD (720x480), HD-Lite (1280x1080 or 1440x1080), HD (1280x720p, 1920x1080i) and video compression MPEG-2/MPEG-4 (H.264, VC-1), audio MPEG-1, AC-3, etc.


Now you're just going to confuse people... Dish has some SD DVRs and some HD DVRs. The SD DVRs do not record anything in HD, they don't even receive/tune the HD channels. The HD DVRs tune SD or HD channels, and will record in SD or HD depending upon the channel.

Sure there's a lot more detail to the compression and method of broadcast and so forth... but the original question was "why doesn't Dish make a receiver with two HD tuners"... to which the answer is, they do.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was incorrect question - the answer is: please refrain from defining tuners as SD/HD and ask again what you want to achieve.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> It was incorrect question - the answer is: please refrain from defining tuners as SD/HD and ask again what you want to achieve.


P.

The original question was just worded incorrectly. the op was reffering to HD, [ not SD] they just mixed up tuners and receivers.

Taking a wild guess here, but maybe they are wondering why they can't get HD to 2 TV's instead of one.[?]

I think puck answered that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We all try to read his minds  ; if he would come back to read and reply ... actually, he should - it's his thread after all.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> We all try to read his minds  ; if he would come back to read and reply ... actually, he should - it's his thread after all.


I agree:sure:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Either we answered his question OR he realized his question was confusing and is thinking before replying, maybe?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Either we answered his question OR he realized his question was confusing and is thinking before replying, maybe?


I'm thinking he/she got their answer.

If not, they need to rephrase the second sentence


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> At one time dish did have an HD receiver with an ATSC output (well, a module that gave it one), but said fits were thrown and it was shelved.





satcrazy said:


> puck,
> 
> what model receiver was that?


That was the Model 5000.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks boba...


----------

